# Nostalgia Red Killer



## dwayne19420 (12/12/15)

Nostalgia Red Killer ... I just cannot put this stuff down its sooo goooood if you have a sweet tooth this is for you it's like a string candy flavor liquorice all sorts make awsome stuff






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

